# Zephyr



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Just got my zephyr last night..*excited* is there any way (or should I even worry about) doing a reset on it to wipe out the previous owners settings? 

Now I really need an engine so I can build a basic loop to play with.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't answer your question but congrats on getting your
DCC system. I have an opposite problem. I have a couple
DCC engines and I have a couple loops but no DCC system.
Hope you get an engine soon.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks mopac.. My zephyr is pretty much the first big thing I bought for the hobby LOL. I have a few pieces of track, couple scenery objects but thats about it.

So DCC guys, could I just assign my trains to different numbers and roll with it as is? I dont like the idea of assigning the car numbers as their codes. I would rather just have 1,2, 3 unless its easier to switch back and forth than I thought. 

I am still reading up on how to use this thing.. the bachmann one looked so much easier. I think this will be okay once I get the hang of it.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

A lot easier to remember which one is which if you use the road-number on the engine. Eventually you will have too many engines to remember which one is #1, 2, etc (trust me on this....engines are like potato chips - you can't have just one.)


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

True True.. LOL I keep telling myself only 3 or 4. 
I found a place that tells me how to do a factory reset.. other than the loco programming.. is there really any user adjustments that will wipe out? If not.. I dont care so much about the loco programming.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't recall any user settings in the Zephyr. All setting are in the decoders.

I second the use of engine road numbers (last 2 digits) for the decoder address. It is very easy to switch the decoder you are controlling: Press 'LOCO', enter the number (example '2' '6'), then press 'LOCO' again. That's it.

What is difficult, at first, is configuring a decoder (erroneously called programming) but you really need to have a decoder before trying to learn this part.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah going to try to pick up a basic DCC engine here in the next couple weeks. Then buy me a steamer with sound down the road.

Sounds like a plan then. Reading and Reading and Reading on the zephyr to make sure I can use it when I get it all setup. I am going to build a little angled shelf in the middle of my V layout to hold it so I can sit and control from here.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Most of the time you can just plug in the Zephyr and run with it. This is if they used the system as the command station and booster, but if they had a DCS150 as the command station then the Zephyr would be configured to just be a throttle. I would do a factory reset just to be safe. 

Give your decoders the number of the cab. This will be the most simple way of doing it and you will never be confused about which engine is which. using the last 2 numbers works too most of the time but I have 2 engines on my layout right now with the same last 2 numbers. One is 1641 and the other is 6141 (hell the numbers look similar too), and to top it off they are both NS SD40-2s. so they, like all my engines, get the cab number as the decoder number.

Massey


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks massey.. got my area all cleaned and decluttered so I am ready to start building the table. Going tommorow maybe to get some wood if I can. Got a few things to do and a sick daughter. Plus dad is gonna let me borrow his big nail gun.

Dumb question.. if I buy an engine at the hobby shop today.. hook it up to a 3 foot piece of track to the zephyr.. can I program and play with the zephyr.. move the train a little this way? woudl I need to connect to programming leads or main leads?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

seems you skipped that portion of manual then. you can program on main (OP mode), or you can program on separate "program track" in Prog mode. up to you really, but since you just want to play with it you probably want it connected to RAIL A-B terminals and program in OP. 

when you have time consider reading through this: http://www.dccwiki.com/DCC_Tutorial_(Basic_System) worthy investment of your time


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah been reading up on it, I know I can program on both. I just want to hook something quick up to play with it. To program my engine in, make it move a little (not much you can do with 3 foot of track lol)

Okay. Picked up an engine. Trying to program it to the zephyr. Keep getting d NA iwhich says it isnt reading it. Picked up a B&O Atlas

I seem to get it programmed in programming mode.. I get lights with the regular Rail A and Rail B hooked up but nothing else. Have it hooked directly to a 3 foot piece of flex track. I just want to see her move. This zephyr is confusing as crap.

Figured out most of it.. for some reason my decoder wont take a new programming. Running the train now on the default 03 though.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> for some reason my decoder wont take a new programming.


I'm waiting for the solution to this since I'm still learning DCC and haven't got my DCC system yet...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Doesn't sound like you programed anything?
Loco address is the first thing you need to program!


I personally never use (op mode) programing.
I keep my programing on the programming track!
I also would recommend to anyone that wants to easily program and run there locos and engines to get a computer interface like the PR3! It makes it a ton easier!
Very clean track and wheels are essential to programming! and don't move or bump the loco or engine or table when programing.
It's possible that your Zephyr was set up to only do programming on the programing track, it's a set up option!
The second possibility is that the decoder in the loco or engine is locked, newer decoders have a programming lock feature.
Start with changing the address first, keep it simple like change it from 3 to 4 once you get that down change it to a 2 number combo like 33 then after you master that, change it to a 3 or 4 digit number that you want it to end up with.
Then go after changing lighting controls.
if you mess in the middle of it all and you get lost you can always do a factory reset on the decoder and start over again or simply rewrite the proper info into it!:thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

NIMT said:


> if you mess in the middle of it all and you get lost you can always do a factory reset on the decoder and start over again or simply rewrite the proper info into it!


That's good. At least you can reset it as many times as needed until you get it right.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with Sean in that the PR3 makes it ALOT easier to do programming, although contrary to Sean, I like Ops mode on the track when making changes to things like speed tables and lighting functions. Then I can try it out right then and there without changing the function path for the PR3. But its personal opinion  Another cool feature of the PR3 w/Decoder Pro is that you can save the programming so if the chip bites the dust or you have multiple locos you want programmed the same, all you do is pull up the roster and write that info to the new decoder.

Deboardfam, there are quite a few setup options for the Zephyr. Things like 2 or 4 digit loco address (not decoder programming but on the display), brake effectivenes, max speed (good if you have young ones), and the address recall memory (2,4,or 8 addresses if I remember). Just read through the manual. It sounds as if you have one, but if not let me know as I have soft copies of the Zephyr manual and the big decoder programming manual that I can email to you.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I use a Locobuffer for my computer interface. It works great with JMRI and to be honest I have been using it for so long that I forgot how to set addresses with a throttle. Computer interface is the only way to go if you ask me. Custom speed tables are great, you can set different lighting functions, and just about anything you decoder is capable of.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Deboardfam,
If you don't have those two manuals take him up on it they are priceless!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually, my "secret stash" came from the Digitrax website.

http://www.digitrax.com/prd_zep_xtra.php

Look near the bottom of the page for "Complete Manual Set" and two links, one for the Zephyr manual and one for the big decoder manual.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I have the manuals.. I was programming on the programming track and the loco flashed its lights that it took the programming but when I read it, it either gave a d nA or d Nd.. So I ran it on just the regular 3. I just mainly wanted to test the engine and throttle etc out. 

Cabledawg.. Hopefully you can toss me some rails together once I get my layout size finalized. I tried playing with the track software and it was really in depth.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Cabledawg.. Hopefully you can toss me some rails together once I get my layout size finalized. I tried playing with the track software and it was really in depth.


are you using Anyrail?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah.. looks like a modified office software. Nice looking but my issue is I know nothing about trains, track, radius, etc. I am using all flex track. I get the general idea of what I want but adding in sidings etc and placement of things like that is whats hanging me up. Not in anyrail but in general.

With my commute and my wife working opposite shifts because of our two kids I dont have a lot of time to devote to a computer unfortunately. Plus I work on them all day lol. If only I could install anyrail on my work machine. Thatd be nice.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Yeah.. looks like a modified office software. Nice looking but my issue is I know nothing about trains, track, radius, etc. I am using all flex track. I get the general idea of what I want but adding in sidings etc and placement of things like that is whats hanging me up. Not in anyrail but in general.


understand completely... kind of in the same boat... in fact, I built a table, then realized that it wasn't big enough... so now I have to build a new table so that I can get everything I want on the table. 



deboardfam said:


> If only I could install anyrail on my work machine. Thatd be nice.


amen to that... would be great


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> I have the manuals.. I was programming on the programming track and the loco flashed its lights that it took the programming but when I read it, it either gave a d nA or d Nd.. So I ran it on just the regular 3. I just mainly wanted to test the engine and throttle etc out.
> 
> Cabledawg.. Hopefully you can toss me some rails together once I get my layout size finalized. I tried playing with the track software and it was really in depth.


Yeah just send me your parameters and I'll do something up for ya.


----------

